# Well, then



## thenoveltree (Mar 10, 2008)

Um, this is my first time in something like this. I am a tad unsure of how this works. I suddenly feel a little bit old and outdated...
Do people actually read these? 
Anyway, I am a big fan of books. I love to read and write. I would love to some day write my own book. 
Currently I am reading "To Green Angel Tower" by Tad Williams. My next book will probably be "The Appeal" by a little known author named John Grisham. Have you ever heard of him? 
I am married have been for almost 20 years. I have 4 awesome kids. 
Thanks for taking the time to read this!


----------



## Sam (Mar 10, 2008)

You're being sarcastic when you say 'a little known author named John Grisham,' right? To answer your question, yes people do read these introductions. We like to make everyone feel welcome here straightaway. As to how this works, there's nothing really to it: if you want help with your work, post it in either the critique and advice, fiction, or writer's workshop section - or in non-fiction if that's your thing. If you want to talk about things that aren't on the topic of writing, post in the lounge. If you need some help, post in tips and advice. That's basically it. 

Anyway, welcome onboard. Good to have you here. 

Sam.


----------



## workingdee (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome to Writing Forums!


----------



## Swamp Thing (Mar 10, 2008)

TNT -

I've only been married to the same woman for 17 years, but I married late.  Two boys here who are occasionally wonderful, occasionally hysterical and occasionally exasperating.  But always an adventure.

If you want to talk about a book, there's a place for that.  If you decide to start writing and feel like it, post it here.  We'll tell you what we think and what we think will make it better.

By the way, Tad Williams is the only author whose books I've never been able to finish.

Welcome.


----------



## thenoveltree (Mar 10, 2008)

*Sarcasm*

Yes, I was being a little sarcastic about Mr. Grisham. My wife says I need to watch my sense of humor because people don't always get me. 
I would actually like some feedback from a web site I am starting. It is not up and running yet, but I would love some creative feedback. 
I am not sure exactly who I am responding to. 
My son can't finish his books either, but I enjoy his writing immensely. I am also a big fan of Stephen Lawhead, John Grisham, Jeff Shaara and Terry Brooks. I love a good book!


----------



## thenoveltree (Mar 10, 2008)

The name of my new site is thenoveltree.com. I will tell you more about it later, if you would like.


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey! You shouldn't feel outdated, there is a variety of ages here! 
Welcome to the forums! 

Relax and enjoy your time!


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Mar 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
I hope you enjoy your stay .


----------



## Nickie (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum! Sure I've heard of John Grisham. Only haven't read any of his books... only saw a film based on one of his novels. My preference goes to adventure stories, like those of Clive Cussler.


Nickie


----------



## A-L (Mar 10, 2008)

My mom LOVES John Grisham! I've only read one of his books and I can't remember the title it was about a lawyer who faked his death, made a butt load of money off of the firm he used to work for but ended up on his own in the end. I think. Oh, and I have also read all of Terry Brooks books. Anybody here read George R.R. Martin or Raymond E. Feist?


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## thenoveltree (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome! I appreciate it very much. 
I really need some feedback regarding a web site I am starting. 
The site is going to be an on-line cooperative novel. I will start a story, writing the first 5-6 pages. (I have the first 4 pages written right now) I will invite anyone to add to the story. Each submission needs to be from 50-500 words and each submission period will last 3 days. There will be a small $1.50 cost for each submission. I will read all the submissions and pick the best one. That submission will be added to the story and the winning author will win some money. They will win a percentage of all the submissions that came in for that period. I will add to the story twice a week.

When the story is completed, it will have been written by hundreds of people! I will also try to get it published. Any thoughts? The site opens in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey mate that sounds like a top idea!  I would probably give it a go if there were a few people doing it.  I think that if you try to get it published that a publisher would pick up many different writing styles.  Some people focus more on characterization and some focus on imagery and some pull you in solely on the background of the story.  You would probably need to edit the whole thing yourself and try and curb the styles so they are similar.

My thoughts anyway lol.

Welcome to the site by the way.  Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## thenoveltree (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, my hope is that many people will give it a go. I and my team of moderators will be judging and editing all the entries. You have nailed one of my biggest concerns. It will be tricky to get a good flow to the story. However, I do believe it is possible. In reality, this is one big experiment. An expensive one, but I think it could work. Part of the appeal is that the more people that contribute, the more the winning author will receive.


----------

